# Meet Up In Oxford!!!!



## Nigel (Feb 4, 2010)

I know this is probably not the right place to put it, but Oxford is sort of South Midlands.
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10275203#post10275203


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 4, 2010)

Oxford is in the South East!!


----------



## a_chap (Feb 4, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Oxford is in the South East!!



I missed the news about them towing Oxford to the South East. When did it happen?


----------



## soulman (Feb 4, 2010)

Nigel said:


> I know this is probably not the right place to put it, but Oxford is sort of South Midlands.
> 
> Given the shambles the boards have become after the last 'reorganisation' you may as well post it in the wales and scotland forums as well.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 5, 2010)

Oxford is in the south midlands. No way should have the North been put in with 'Midlands' for this reason.

Fucking Londoners.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 5, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Oxford is in the south midlands. No way should have the North been put in with 'Midlands' for this reason.
> 
> Fucking Londoners.



That


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

What should I do then.
get this taken off and put in South East.
Should be a forum for Midlands!


----------



## a_chap (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as England goes there should be forums for-
North East
North West
Midlands
South East
South West

Oh, and London.

Not that it's my Bulletin Board of course.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 23, 2010)




----------

